# weaning troubles! (so close, yet so far)



## sheepishsheep (Aug 14, 2011)

Hello everyone,

So my chicks are just a bit over 5 weeks old now and we are working on the weaning process. They devour their millet pretty quickly, but they're much slower with the normal seed mixture and with the zupreem pellet mixture. They have each been losing about 1-2 g per day because they've started being impossible when it comes to feedings. I've been *trying* to feed 7 ml at 7 am, 6 ml at 4 pm, and 7 ml at 10 pm, but usually they start flapping their wings and trying to go back to the cage (especially if the other birds are calling) as soon as I start trying to feed formula.

At this point, should I start decreasing the lunch feeding by 1 ml per day? I've been waiting until I can feel seeds in their crops to start decreasing the feedings, but they've been eating millet and seeds for almost a week now and I've never been able to feel it in their crops.

I read on this forum that if they refuse a meal 4 days in a row, you shouldn't offer that meal anymore. Do you suggest following that rule? So far what I've been doing if they refuse a meal is I put them back in the cage for 5 min and try again. Sometimes they'll eat on the 2nd or 3rd try. Should I continue handling it this way? Or should I just skip a meal if they refuse once? If I have to skip a meal, is it a good idea to give them a millet sprig to be sure they're full, even though millet isn't the most healthy food choice? (Millet is the only thing they will reliably eat).

Thank you!


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

A lot of times if you let them fly for a few minutes they will settle down and eat, at 5 weeks they _should_ be fully feathered and beginning to fly. I say _should_ because I have a few that age that are not.


----------



## sheepishsheep (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks for the response. Yes, they do fly but they are sooo clumsy. Honestly I worry every time they take off because so far they've run into walls, windows (even when the blinds are closed), and ceilings. I tried clipping their wings just a bit so as to slow them down, but we still have the same problems. How do you make sure they're safe when they fly around?


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

Flying into things is a hazard most babies have to go through, it won't be long before they get the hang of it. Just make sure windows & mirrors are covered and fans are off, pull out furniture so they can't get stuck behind them, that's the best you can do. Unfortunately coordination is one of the first things they need to learn before you clip, make sure it's an even clip on both wings not just one. Let them learn how to fly with that clip then clip again. It's called a progressive clip.


----------



## sheepishsheep (Aug 14, 2011)

I thought I'd update my thread in case anyone else has the same problems in the future. I've found that if I hold the chicks and go into a dark room they will struggle for less than a minute, and then they will relax and start to get sleepy. If I can manage to feed them 1-2 mL in the dark, they'll get even sleepier. Then I can bring them out of the dark and finish the feeding like normal.


----------



## Rsisvixen (Nov 4, 2009)

Most babies will lose weight during the weaning process as they lose some of the weight to prepare for flight. I normally wait around an hour after letting them stretch their wings to attempt a feeding, but at around 6-7 weeks I'll have dropped to 1-2 feedings a day. If they beg I will make an extra feeding, but if they aren't interested I'll let them be. By 8 weeks they usually won't take any formula or very little. I also consider my babies fully weaned when they are only eating their seed & pellet mix-usually around 12 weeks.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Good luck with everything!


----------



## smegmas36 (Jan 18, 2011)

Hope Sheepishsheep doesn't mind but I'd like to ask a question which is of the same topic. I just don't want to start an entire new thread.

My two newbies are on week 7. Still 2 feedings and they hungrily take it each time, but don't eat as much. I know they are eating millet, seeds and pellets in between but hard to see how much.

They are still foraging off the floor of the cage except for the millet. At what point should I start putting the food in a tray and hang it on the side of the cage? Also, when will they start drinking water? I put some in but they don't touch it.

Thanks


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> At what point should I start putting the food in a tray and hang it on the side of the cage?


You can do that any time you like, but keep providing food in the usual way for a while. They will eventually figure out what to do with the food in the new locations.

They'll figure out the water dish on their own schedule. They might already be drinking water when you're not looking.


----------



## smegmas36 (Jan 18, 2011)

tielfan said:


> You can do that any time you like, but keep providing food in the usual way for a while. They will eventually figure out what to do with the food in the new locations.
> 
> They'll figure out the water dish on their own schedule. They might already be drinking water when you're not looking.


Thanks, I'll start putting some food and water in the dishes. I know they're spending more and more time on the perches although they still sleep on the bottom of the cage. The sooner I can get the food off the floor where they also get their poop on the better.

Another question, I want to introduce these guys to regular bathing. The parents like to join family members into the shower and we want these guys to do the same. They are pretty much fully feathered, is it safe to start bringing them in the shower or should we try a bowl of water first?


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I wouldn't take them into the shower. They're fully flighted and chicks spook easily, which could lead to disaster. You might want to start with a mist bath inside the cage and progress to misting them outside the cage under circumstances where they won't kill themselves if they try to fly away at high speed. You can think about taking them into the shower if the misting works out well.


----------



## POSEY (Oct 5, 2011)

New to the weaning process and was wondering what temp everyone recommends. i was told to heat the water to 110 and then mix food which would reduce it to 101? Having trouble getting it to that temp.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

101 is a bit cool, you want it at 104. I've found if it's not exact they will complain about it.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Oh yes.. they do complain! lol Mine let me know if it's not the right temp or they will turn away from it if the consistency is off. But when it's just right, they will follow my hand and even try to go after the dish that it is in.


----------



## luffy3001 (Sep 1, 2010)

i heard that at that age they want to fly more than they eat and yes there suppossed to lose that wait so they can get off the ground and learn to fly dont worry they will fly around get tired and start eating will search the link for u an i will put it up as soon as i find it cause i cant find it right now


----------



## luffy3001 (Sep 1, 2010)

104 is best as mentha said and put it on ur rist before u give it to them if its hot on ur wrist then its hot on them when it feels right feed them


----------

